# Easy(Positive) Way to Train Hand Signals, Etc.



## bigbrit (Mar 30, 2009)

Check out the all the new videos on my dad's Youtube Channel. He has developed a very easy way(and positive) to train hand signals:
http://www.youtube.com/user/rmilner11

I hope you find these helpful and interesting!

Best,

Robert Milner, III


----------



## bigbrit (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is a list that makes it easier to navigate them:

Video Clips for Gundog Training
Here are some clips on training various gundog behaviors. These were done at Duckhill Kennels.

Lizzie gets steadiness lesson with clicker - bridging from food reward to retrieve reward





Fixing a delivery to hand issue with checkcord, treats, etc.





Gin gets reinforcement with tennis ball for whistle stops and casts





Jake - learning diversion blinds - leaving short obvious falls to go for long unseen fall





Jake - Diversion blind, higher distraction level with shots - Jake learns to leave short obvious falls and go to long unseen fall





Rufus gets reinforcements for whistle stops





Rufus gets high value reinforce (tennis ball) for stopping on way to dummy





Rufus casts away from short diversion marks to long unseen fall





Rufus handles away from short diversion marks to long unseen fall with shots added to increase distraction level


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

So your Dad is really Mr. Milner?

If so your a lucky fella. Tell your Father thanks a million for writing back to basics approach. It made my dog what he is today and taught me very simply what it takes to have a decent gun dog.

Now I just have to do better with the next one on that rock solid steadiness Mr. Milner achieves so well.


----------



## bigbrit (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks! I am glad his book was so helpful. Come see his new kennel sometime. Don't hesitate to email or call him with any dog training questions.


----------

